
Ask HN: Recently changed, not satisfied with work. What should I do? - codesternews
I recently changed. It is big corporation and have no work or very minimal work. 
I spend most of office hour surfing web. Not very exciting work.<p>These past months are really stressful because of no work and no challenges. I feel stagnant and not able to improve myself.<p>Please give me advice. What should I do?
======
agitator
Ask to do more work? Maybe they are not aware that you are just hanging out.

And if your manager doesn't do anything about it, it's a management problem,
so go above him and say "Hey, I need more work. I complete everything, have
asked my manager, but still I sit around".

------
AnimalMuppet
Go to your boss and say, "I feel like I can do more here. Do you have anything
I could take on?"

Note well, though: Depending on the political situation and/or your boss, this
could be a very bad move.

------
icedchai
Find a remote job, enjoy the double pay?

